# Some wifi questions



## mixdup (Mar 8, 2019)

I've got a LR RWD on order and am a little curious about the wifi connectivity. 

I'm in a condo and my wifi doesn't reach my parking space. I am a Comcast customer, though, so I have free access to the Comcast Xfinity hotspots. I also could connect to wifi at work, in theory, but I'm not 100% sure of coverage.

My questions are two fold: what kind of wifi does the car support? I've seen conflicting stuff that it does or doesn't support 5Ghz networks, etc. For the xfinity hotspots or work wifi, I would also need WPA2-Enterprise where I can provide both a username and password, and not just a WPA key

Finally, how would the car handle being on wifi while driving? Will it handle going in and out of range and drop back to LTE reliably? Comcast has blanketed Atlanta with hotspots so I find my phone jumping on wifi a lot while driving around town


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

You cannot do username and pw to log onto Xfinity.
It is looking for a traditional WPA2 key.

The challenge with WiFi is you have no idea when to be on it. You really need only for updates. But when do you get the next one? No one knows. So how to be on Wifi?

Some folks tether the car to their phone when on longer drives. To improve chances of a f/w update.

My car is on WiFi every night in the garage but still don't have any of the 2019 updates. These updates are very long in being released to all.


----------



## JeffcM3 (Sep 2, 2018)

I suspect you might be able to go to a service center to get updates. Wait until the update is out for everyone, then ask the service center.

Just checked in the car.....

5 Ghz is supported. I'm using it.
It seems only WPA/WPA-2-Personal is supported.

Wifi is not for "roaming". 
When I leave the house I notice the car remains on wifi as long as it can, then drops off and gets on LTE. 
Of course once out of range it takes like 30 seconds to get its act together.

Usually , workspace wifi does not work far away from the building for security reasons... maybe just a foot or so. It depends on your workplace.. e.g. if work has APs in the parking lot maybe there's a reason for that. (everyplace I've worked (fairly modern or remodeled buildings) wifi is essentially limited to "inside" the building. I believe they strategically place the access points in addition to film on the windows.

I've read that some people in this situation use a mobile phone hotspot, e.g. iPhone hotspot. 
Of course, you really can't just leave the phone in the car overnight unless the condo parking is secured -- the phone is typically the key to the car... I suppose you could remove it as a key and lock it in the car. (but that sounds like a hassle for the occasional usage over a week's timeframe to get the update.)

You could get an LTE wifi hotspot and put it in the car at your condo. But this depends on LTE coverage in the garage and whether you want to spend the monthly $$ on the service... Imo probably not worth it.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Is there a way t disable the router's wifi and use another instead? I'm with Rogers in Canada and they supply us with a cable modem/router/wifi but I always disable the wifi and I use my Eeero mesh system instead along with a range extender outdoor unit to my Tesla connects to it. Works perfectly and I even did a video.


----------



## mixdup (Mar 8, 2019)

I was afraid it wouldn't support WPA2-Enterprise, so that solves the "issue" with joining the Xfinity hotspots and having it on wifi all the time anyway

I think I can put an access point out on my balcony to hit the car, but if not I can definitely use the hotspot on my phone when I know I've got an update waiting for me out there. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Magnets! (Jan 10, 2019)

mixdup said:


> I was afraid it wouldn't support WPA2-Enterprise, so that solves the "issue" with joining the Xfinity hotspots and having it on wifi all the time anyway
> 
> I think I can put an access point out on my balcony to hit the car, but if not I can definitely use the hotspot on my phone when I know I've got an update waiting for me out there. Thanks for the info!


The problem is you aren't notified of an update waiting. Updates download in the background on their own schedule without notifying you. Once downloaded you'll get an app notification that software is ready to install and you can install it then or schedule it.


----------



## WesternVine (Dec 4, 2018)

Any chance to help spur some condo technology in the garage?

Our building has been slow to evolve in general, but needed new security cameras last year and wanted to modernize. The original scope was just to install conduit/network cable to all the various cameras, but it also became clear that our staff didn't have phone or Internet connectivity while doing rounds, either, so it was a safety and nice feature win for the community.

We ended up installing a very broad new IP network and now have a complete WiFi blanket for our 5 underground parking garage levels as part of that install; it added about $1,500 to the cost a $35,000 security cam project - mostly for UniFi access points and a little extra time and effort with cable pulling.

The community's been happy to be able to get iMessages or make WiFi calls while in the garage now, and the Teslas can update sooner!

Happy to share tips from our install if it would help, I was on the committee for that project.


----------



## mixdup (Mar 8, 2019)

WesternVine said:


> Any chance to help spur some condo technology in the garage?
> 
> Our building has been slow to evolve in general, but needed new security cameras last year and wanted to modernize. The original scope was just to install conduit/network cable to all the various cameras, but it also became clear that our staff didn't have phone or Internet connectivity while doing rounds, either, so it was a safety and nice feature win for the community.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately not. I'm now on the "bad list" with my HOA for asking and pushing a few different options for charging. Before I considered getting an EV, I had brought up to the board perhaps they could investigate having an ISP come in and upgrade us to fiber and that was met with blank stares (one of those ISPs who wanted to come in would've given us free wifi across the building which would've solved this). It's not helpful when the board is mostly over 45-50.

If I'm still living here at the end of the year when elections are held I plan to run for the board but that's no guarantee of anything. I am seriously considering moving.


----------



## HCD3 (Mar 3, 2019)

JeffcM3 said:


> I suspect you might be able to go to a service center to get updates. Wait until the update is out for everyone, then ask the service center.
> 
> Just checked in the car.....
> 
> ...


Interesting Jeff. I have a Netgear WiFi extender with both 2.4 and 5 radios. I can't get my car to connect to it with the correct password. 
What security do you recommend. Maybe I set up the extender with a security protocol my car doesn't like. Thanks very much.


----------



## WesternVine (Dec 4, 2018)

mixdup said:


> Unfortunately not. I'm now on the "bad list" with my HOA for asking and pushing a few different options for charging. Before I considered getting an EV, I had brought up to the board perhaps they could investigate having an ISP come in and upgrade us to fiber and that was met with blank stares (one of those ISPs who wanted to come in would've given us free wifi across the building which would've solved this). It's not helpful when the board is mostly over 45-50.
> 
> If I'm still living here at the end of the year when elections are held I plan to run for the board but that's no guarantee of anything. I am seriously considering moving.


Sorry to hear. It takes an extreme amount of effort and too much politicking. I used the camera and WiFi project as a way to demonstrate interest in low-cost ways to add value and fairly get some projects done (often with volunteering time as a project manager, significantly reducing the project costs), but recognize the HOA challenge... it took us as a community 5 years to get a proposal for EV charging off the ground.

I found once I joined the board, it was easier to convince and communicate with the other board members, but I had to work super hard to eliminate my own bias and interests in that project... so I had to then seek community members' input outside the board to support the project to avoid making it look like it was just me pushing my own agenda over that of adding value to the community and also attracting and retaining owners.

Good luck!


----------



## JML (Jul 26, 2018)

mixdup said:


> My questions are two fold: what kind of wifi does the car support? I've seen conflicting stuff that it does or doesn't support 5Ghz networks, etc. For the xfinity hotspots or work wifi, I would also need WPA2-Enterprise where I can provide both a username and password, and not just a WPA key


I find two kinds of Comcast hotspots "xfinitiwifi" which uses a web page redirect to login, and "XFINITY" (or maybe "XFINITYWIFI") which uses some sort of WPA enterprise. None of that matters for me, as the car's wifi reception is very poor. I can be sitting in the car, using the wifi from a nearby building on my phone, and the car does not see the same wifi. Because of the weak wifi reception, I've never been able to try wifi that uses a web based login, so I don't know if that will work. I've only ever been able to get it on my home wifi, where the AP is in the room next to the garage.

A non-Tesla friend has used Tasker on his phone so that whenever he is connected with bluetooth to his car's radio the phone will automatically create a hotspot for the car to connect to. That works great for him to get traffic and stuff on the nav without having to buy a data plan for the car, but I don't know if the Tesla will download updates and stuff while driving.

I'm also not sure how important it is to have wifi access. I definitely got at least one upgrade notification while my car was parked at work, where it is only on LTE. Maybe the update downloaded on my home wifi and waited to ask me about installing until I was at work, maybe it was a small update that Tesla was willing to deliver over LTE?


----------



## JeffcM3 (Sep 2, 2018)

hcdavis3 said:


> Interesting Jeff. I have a Netgear WiFi extender with both 2.4 and 5 radios. I can't get my car to connect to it with the correct password.
> What security do you recommend. Maybe I set up the extender with a security protocol my car doesn't like. Thanks very much.


When I looked earlier, only WPA or WPA2-Personal was supported by the car.

Go into the car and make sure you can connect to the extender with your phone.

For thoroughness, first delete the Netgear wifi extender network from your phone, then add it while you are at the car. Then make sure the internet works with your phone. (Verify internet over WiFi really works by turning off cellular). Then try to set it up on the car. If the phone works the car ~should~ work.

Also 2.4ghz radio will (I think) have better range than the 5ghz radio (and 2.4 is fast enough.). So try with the 2.4 radio.

My access points are inside the house about ten feet from the car ... and reception is "just ok". Walls , stucco , (and I think) some house window coatings will attenuate the WiFi signal.

Hope this helps


----------



## mixdup (Mar 8, 2019)

So I got my car finally on Monday and I actually have some time with it to answer my questions, in case anyone else is in doubt or comes across this thread later:

Model 3, at least of software version 2019.5.15 (and as far as I know this would not have changed in the couple of releases that have released since that one) it does NOT support WPA2 enterprise with a username and password, only WPA2 Personal with a pre-shared key

Also, the idea of connecting to something like xfinitywifi or having a hotspot in the car or otherwise any type of "roaming" wifi while the car is driving is not a thing in Model 3 as the wifi actively turns itself off when in drive, and you cannot join wifi at all while the car is in motion.

Luckily, it seems that Model 3 has pretty good antennas and got a signal in my parking spot when my iPhone would not, so it is able to connect while parked at home obviating all of this anyway


----------



## Perscitus (Feb 23, 2017)

mixdup said:


> Also, the idea of connecting to something like xfinitywifi or having a hotspot in the car or otherwise any type of "roaming" wifi while the car is driving is not a thing in Model 3 as the wifi actively turns itself off when in drive, and you cannot join wifi at all while the car is in motion.


Actually WiFi works just fine while driving... easily connect to a cell phone or other hot spot or if a given wifi network comes into range.
Say, when you drive by your home, work or a business where the wifi signal reaches the street or parking.

What you noticed and what likely threw you off is it seems under all recent firmwares (back to 2018.21.x and still with 2019.8.x), connectivity breaks as the car switches from parked to driving modes and needs to be manually reestablished while in D or R, etc.


----------



## Lgkahn (Nov 21, 2018)

could never get wifi to work with a netgear extender it would connect and then disconnect. someome mentioned issues with dlna ie movie etc servers on the net causing problems. not sure but eventually i put a separate router in the garage on a separate subnet to get around the issue and it has been working fine. i believe extenders have to be on the same subnet so that may have been the problem.


----------

